# Ergopharm, Instone and Gaspari Nutrition



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2009)

It appears they are all in some hot water with Uncle Sam, I just received a certified  document from the Dept. of Justice (US Attorney's Office) commanding me to appear to testify before a grand jury. 

It's in reference to 6-OXO and Haladrol.

Luckily in lieu of appearing I can send back a the info they want from me.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ergopharm just had the Feds raid them a few weeks ago didn't they?

What did they want to know


----------



## ZECH (Feb 18, 2009)

Tainted raws with the 6-oxo?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know, they are commanding I send them invoices if I sold any products containing 6-OXO. 

I do have the option of going to New Hampshire and testifying to the grand jury, then I could get all of the details!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 18, 2009)

Prince said:


> I don't know, they are commanding I send them invoices if I sold any products containing 6-OXO.
> 
> I do have the option of going to New Hampshire and testifying to the grand jury, then I could get all of the details!



take on for the team. go to new hampshire and get us the details. wait, isn't a witness in a grand jury placed under a gag order?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> take on for the team. go to new hampshire and get us the details. wait, isn't a witness in a grand jury placed under a gag order?



not sure, but I am not flying out to NH.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Ergopharm just had the Feds raid them a few weeks ago didn't they?



wow, you're right, I did not hear about this!


*Ergopharm Raided by Feds: J.C. Romero's Story Gets Weirder*
by Pat Lackey 
Jan 15th 2009 

Filed Under: Phillies, NL East, MLB Police Blotter
Baseball Prospectus reported Thursday that the labs for Erphogram, the pharmacy that produces 6-OXO, the supplement that J.C. Romero claims caused a false positive on the drug tests that got him suspended for 50 games earlier this month, have been raided by the DEA. The BP story is low on details other than noting that the owner of Erphogram is Patrick Arnold, who you likely remember from the BALCO scandal a few years back.

If you're following along at home, that means that Romero is claiming that he took a supplement made by a lab owned by one of the more notorious chemists in the country. That lab has just been raided by the feds, but that the supplement itself just caused a false positive. Not much of a sob story, if you ask me. Still, maybe MLB did yank his chain a bit by banning 6-OXO after he failed his test.

The best summary I'd seen of the Romero situation was at this blog, where the author guessed that maybe some cross-contamination between Ergopharm products caused Romero to fail his test. Out of curiosity, I went to Ergopharm's website to read up on 6-OXO. This is (and I'm not kidding), an excerpt from their product description:

    One of the biggest fears that drives men away from using prohormones or steroids is the prospect of their testicles shrinking. Testicles are at the heart of the self-image of manhood, and the thought of having them shrink away is depressing to say the least! Now with 6-OXO, you can raise your testosterone levels to he-man levels without worrying about things falling apart down under. In fact, if anything, your boys may get a little bigger!! 

FINALLY! Er, uh, I mean, here's a blurb about what 6-OXO actually does:

    You see, 6-OXO does not work like prohormones do. 6-OXO works by targeting the brain ??? specifically a part of the brain known as the hypothalamus ??? prompting it to augment the chemical signal that tells your endocrine system to produce more testosterone. By doing so, 6-OXO works naturally with your body and you avoid all the aforementioned adverse side effects.

The stuff INCREASES YOUR TESTOSTERONE LEVELS. If that doesn't raise a red flag to you as a professional athlete that gets regularly tested for steroids, I'm not sure you even have a red flag.

But hey, J.C., keep on fighting the good fight!

Ergopharm Raided by Feds: J.C. Romero's Story Gets Weirder - MLB FanHouse


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2009)

ya know baseball players are really causing all of the problems with pro-hormones, first Mark McGuire with his bullshit about using Andro many years back, that started the first PH ban, now this asshole saying it was 6-OXO, I would respect them if they could at least admit they're using steroids and stop blaming PH's.


----------



## zombul (Feb 18, 2009)

No shit, it always seems like they stir shit up. This mess with A-Rod is just going to f up stuff for everyone else. Baseball is to blame and their lackluster policies. They don't give a  shit about the integrity of the game but want more big numbers. If the integrity of the game was first and foremost then you would be banned from baseball if you tested postive not given 3 or more warnings. Their policies are ridiculous and used just to keep the fed of their backs, and whats with the feds and baseball? The economy and country is falling apart and congress has time to worry about BASEBALL. To many representatives havn't the ability to do useful thing or an idea as to how. So, we'll talk about baseball and act like were saving the world from STEROIDS!!!
This is shameful, our leaders screwing around right now is worse than the effects of 6 oxo on our country in my opinion.


----------



## nni (Feb 18, 2009)

its all 6-oxo, gaspari and instone license it.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 18, 2009)

I understand that when ergo was raided, it was a document search and not a drug raid. So what are they looking for?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 18, 2009)

Prince said:


> I don't know, they are commanding I send them invoices if I sold any products containing 6-OXO.



Did you sell any???
I don't like the fact that they can make you give up customers.


----------



## CG (Feb 18, 2009)

Romero: WAY TO GO YOU FUCKIN PUTZ! If it was a false pos, well oops, if it was banned by MLB, well then this guy is simply a moron... So now that we have binladen, the economy is good and 100% of americans have jobs, now we can go beat down the door of every supplement company... Ohh wait


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> wait, isn't a witness in a grand jury placed under a gag order?



Jurors on a grand jury can't discuss any details of cases outside of the grand jury room.  I don't think it applies to witnesses.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Did you sell any???
> I don't like the fact that they can make you give up customers.



Only 1 bottle of 6-OXO, that's it, I am not doing the online supplement store anymore, too much competition.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2009)

nni said:


> its all 6-oxo, gaspari and instone license it.



yeah, but it could result in a huge product recall for any products that contain it, which would affect them all, Species Nutrition (Dave Palumbo's company) is another one that used 6-OXO.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm missing something here. Are they wanting to ban 6-oxo? It's not a ph.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2009)

dg806 said:


> I'm missing something here. Are they wanting to ban 6-oxo? It's not a ph.



that is how I am interpreting it, they're banning vitamin b-6 so why not ban 6-oxo?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 19, 2009)

I guess. This whole mess is total crap.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2009)

yes it is.


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 19, 2009)

it is already not supoosed to be on store shelves in canada


----------



## jwalk127 (Feb 19, 2009)

f'in crazy


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> it is already not supoosed to be on store shelves in canada



the only supplement you can buy in Canada is protein powder, lol.


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 19, 2009)

Prince said:


> the only supplement you can buy in Canada is protein powder, lol.




lol true but lucky for us our legal system is pretty lax so under the counter stuff is pretty easy to find hell i know 3 places that sell M1T's lol


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 19, 2009)

unbelievable...
why can't one of these asshole baseball players blame Muscletech for a change?


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 19, 2009)

lucifuge said:


> unbelievable...
> why can't one of these asshole baseball players blame Muscletech for a change?




lol some are probably sponsored by muscletech


----------



## egodog48 (Feb 19, 2009)

If he tested positive for steroids and blames 6-oxo, test 6-oxo and see if it would make you pop positive because of tainted products, etc.  If it doesnt, go back to the player and deal with him accordingly.


----------



## nni (Feb 20, 2009)

they found out 6-oxo would test a false positive, at the same time, ai's are banned from mlb, so either way, he did something wrong.


----------



## Cane (Feb 23, 2009)

so does the halodrol or the 6 OXO actually work or is it a load of s**t?


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 23, 2009)

they work


----------

